# Another order



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

well Christmas orders have been coming in. Been blessed so far. 
This is some of the hrb I just got from you @woodintyuuu and some of the fbe burl @SENC 





 


Some of @shadetree_1 diw and some two tone ebony from @Treecycle Hardwoods

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> Beauties!


Oh no somebody hacked Henry's account. Just a simple response of "beauties" somebody else has his phone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll not resort to foolishness on these Tony, those are just pure awesome, very nice work my friend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

Either these are nice or joe and Henry are sick. IF these two won't heckle me then the world is coming to an end. Lol. Thanks joe. Those two tones blanks I got from you a while back you sent as extras were a big hit. Thanks again


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Either these are nice or joe and Henry are sick. IF these two won't heckle me then the world is coming to an end. Lol. Thanks joe. Those two tones blanks I got from you a while back you sent as extras were a big hit. Thanks again



If you need more let me know boss, I've got tons of that stuff, it's kind of funny because the 2 tone do not sell well in my store but they are a big hit with your customers, funny how things work sometimes!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> If you need more let me know boss, I've got tons of that stuff, it's kind of funny because the 2 tone do not sell well in my store but they are a big hit with your customers, funny how things work sometimes!


Put some aside for me joe. I just wiped out my pp today on a big order of supplies but have more orders I'm finishing and will collect on next week


----------



## Sprung (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice work, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice set of pens Tony! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

I was going to give you Thanksgiving off, but it seems the lack of ribbing is giving you a complex, so here you go...



 

Be thankful.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome back to manhood, Tony. 


Well done, some lookers for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> I was going to give you Thanksgiving off, but it seems the lack of ribbing is giving you a complex, so here you go...
> 
> View attachment 64969
> 
> Be thankful.


Yeah it just isn't the same. Lol


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 28, 2014)

Some great looking timber of those.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 28, 2014)

Sweet looking group of bullet pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

